# Not a Gourami!



## evilmot (May 30, 2008)

These were bought with a used tank as Kissing Gourami. I have 2 adults, 5", and 16 subadults ranging from 3/4" - 2". All are white, some have small gold highlights. The body shape seems more like a cichlid than a gourami, and they don't engage in any kissing type behavior. Any ideas?

EvilMot


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

definitely not a gourami!!!! kissing gouramis are pink anyway.
but i am sorry i cannot help any further!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks like a pink Convict (Archocentrus nigrofasciatus) to me.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Yes, but it's deformed.


----------



## evilmot (May 30, 2008)

If deformed, it's a genetic deformation. All 18 have same body shape. Will gladly post more pics if needed.


----------



## Spankbelly2 (Jun 1, 2008)

What deformity?
I've never had a pink con but it's profile looks pretty much exactly like my regular cons.
If they were very hungry and had clipped tails.
I have seen clipped tails before. This is literally cutting the tails to change it's shape.
Not sure why anyone would do that.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

The face is messed up.


----------



## Spankbelly2 (Jun 1, 2008)

Well it looks a little odd.
But I think that is mostly because it is all one color so it is hard to see the shape properly. You know, the 3d of it.
And the head is turned slightly to the left. It is not a full profile. This makes the nose bridge seem bigger than it is.
My con tank is next to my computer and they look the same. Same angles and locations for all the parts. It's just that the markings on mine make the dimensions jump out more.
Except this white con is a little thin under the jaw.
That could just be the angle.
Or it could be under feed, like when someone is getting rid of a tank and doesn't care anymore.
If there is something else weird I'm not seeing it.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep exactly like a regular Convict. :lol: 
Try to list the five different deformities I think I can see in this fish. :wink:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Deffinately not a show convict ... :lol: The head shape looks more like a Guianacara species (not calling them that of course, just what the head jumps out as. And no, not calling it a convict/Guianacara hybrid either).


----------



## Spankbelly2 (Jun 1, 2008)

24Tropheus said:


> Yep exactly like a regular Convict. :lol:
> Try to list the five different deformities I think I can see in this fish. :wink:


Why don't you list 5 deformities?


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

The lips, head, tail, and gills/


----------



## Spankbelly2 (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah, ok.
I found a similar picture of a pink con and there are clear differences.
The true pink has a proportionately larger eye set further ahead.
Smaller lighter lips.
Straiter lower jaw.
More streamlined nose/beak. With a smaller but more pronounced forehead hump.
And much more streamlined tail section. Where the tail joins the body.
And of course the tail does not have the clipped appearance.


----------

